# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  إصدار §¤° طير الجنة °¤§ بصوت الرادود فوزي الدرازي .. (( لتحميل بصيغة Mp3 ))

## My tears

إصدار 
§¤° طير الجنة °¤§ 
بصوت الرادود 
.. فوزي الدرازي .. 
(( لتحميل بصيغة Mp3 ))
\
*
/
*
\
نور 
/
صلوا على أحمد 
\
يابو حسين 
/
تهنئ 
\
زوجتك أغلى هدية 
/
يا دار 
\
يا حسين روحي انتا 
/
على هونك 
\
*
/
*
\
ShiaMedia
.. نسألكـم الدعــاء ..
مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. 

يسلمــــــــــــــوو دموعه على الجهد الدائم ما شاء الله عليك  :amuse:  
إن شاء الله راح أحمله ألحين <-- سمعت إنه حليووو ..  :toung:  
 لا عدمناك يا رب يخليك .. 

تحيــاتي لك 
طوق الياسمين

----------


## My tears

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
.: طوق الياسمين :.
ربي يسلمك خيتوو  :embarrest:  ..
من ناحية إنه حليوو .. فإنه رائــع جــداً  :bigsmile:  ..
مشكووره على التعقيب .. 
وتواصـل ما ننحرم منـه ..  
لـك تحيـاتـي  :amuse:  ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

اصدار رائــع ... يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه ..

بارك الله فيك خيتو ... وجزاك الله الف خير ..

بنتظار كل جديد 

كل المودة

----------


## كل الحلا

تسلمي عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## My tears

كل الحلا .. شبكة الناصرة 
يسلم لي تواجدكم .. 
وربي يعطيكم العافية على التعقيب .. 

تحياتي  :rolleyes:  ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

الاصدار روووعـــه ..

الف شكر لك عزيزتي .. دموعي ..

يسلمووا على هالمجهود الطيب والحلووو ..

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية يااارب ..

ما ننحرم من مشاركاتك العطره ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## My tears

وجودك أروع خيتوو دمعه حزن .. 
مشكوره على التعقيب .. 
وربي يعطيك العااافيه  :amuse:  .. 
وأخجلتـم تواضعنـا  :embarrest:  .. 
يسلموو والله .. 

تحياتي  :cool:  ..

----------


## *&*همس الجروح*&

مشكوووووووووووووور خوك على المقاطع

تحياتي

*&*همس الجروح*&

----------


## My tears

خوك  :weird:  ..

&*همس الجروح*&
الشكر لك على التعقيب .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختــ :amuse: ــك My tears ..

----------


## hope

يسلمووو على الشريط الروووعه

----------


## القلب المرح

تسلمي اختي
يعطيك الله العافيه عالاصدار الاكثر من روووعه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## My tears

حور العين .. القلب المرح 
مشكوورين والله على التعقيب .. 
وما ننحرم من تواجدكم .. 

لكـم تحيـاتـي  :rolleyes:  ..

----------


## علوية الأصل

*سلام* 
*مشكور أختي ماتقصري* 
*تحيااااات علوية الأصل*

----------


## My tears

*وعليكم السلام ..* 
*العفوو علوية الأصل ..* 
*ويسلموو على التعقيب ..*

*تحياتـي  ..*

----------


## نجمة سهيل

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 

صراحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه 

تسلمين حبيبتي على هذا الشرييييييييييط اللي اكثر من رائع

----------


## issa1343

مشكور وماقصرت

----------


## ساريه

*الله يعطيك العافيه* 


*يسلمو الانامل* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## طموحي تابوتي

سجلت في النتدى لجل احمل الشريط
وبالاخير مايوجد!!!!!!

----------


## manar12

مشششششششششششششكوور وجزاك الله كل خيررررررر

----------

